
The failure of Davos - prostoalex
http://fusion.net/story/257568/the-failure-of-davos/
======
theseatoms
I don't believe for a second that a global consortium can centrally direct the
world economy (for the better). But how exactly is the "state of the world
[...] getting markedly worse"?

Exhibit A:
[https://twitter.com/ianbremmer/status/689829766569050112](https://twitter.com/ianbremmer/status/689829766569050112)

~~~
cpfohl
I came to make the exact same comment. Globally inequality and poverty are
dropping rapidly, we live on the safest planet in history...can't cite it, but
it wouldn't be hard to find the stats.

~~~
sp332
Inequality has been increasing over time.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gini_coefficient#World_income_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gini_coefficient#World_income_Gini_index_since_1800s)
Especially recently in the US
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_inequality_in_the_Unite...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_inequality_in_the_United_States#2009.E2.80.93present)
and Europe [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-oecd-inequality-
interview-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-oecd-inequality-interview-
idUSKCN0S126S20151007)

------
randycupertino
I knew Davos was dying when some model girls I know who are big in the "party
circuit" of Ibiza/Tony Robbins seminars/Superbowl/Burning Man started adding
Davos as a stop on their party tour circuit.

It seemed like major players stopped going and the people who go now are just
scenesters who want to feel important, see and been seen.

------
jamesfe
This negative article doesn't really qualify the statement that the world is
getting worse - is it, really?

And if the goal of an organization is to make the world better and they have a
bad year (or many bad years), does that mean they should pack up shop and say
it's unachievable?

Crime rates in cities can rise year after year, sometimes for periods of a
decade. The police don't just give up - they change, adapt, find new ways, and
eventually they (or some external factor) lower crime rates. Why should Davos
be any different?

------
passwordreset
I thought the failure of Davros was the result of Dr Who. Wow, was I wrong!

------
clarkmoody
Bitcoin has died 93 times already[1]. Maybe this time is different?

[1]
[https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoinobituaries/](https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoinobituaries/)

------
jsprogrammer
Bitcoin doesn't seem to be dead.

